# Clean Up Your Desktop



## TOYMAN1952 (Jun 10, 2001)

A nice way to rid your desktop of icons.
Go here


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Thanks for the tip.
I generally have desktop folders with other shortcuts in them.
I didn't know I could - "Throw them against the wall" - and make another tool bar.


----------



## Shelly6 (Aug 5, 2005)

I found that quite by accident while I was moving stuff around the desktop. I just assumed it was something everyone else knew about. Always handy to know.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

You can add one on each side and the top too.


----------



## maro25 (Oct 14, 2005)

aha thanks for the nice tip 
You learn something new everyday


----------



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

Nice idea?

I've always used a created desktop Folder and named it "Unused Shortcuts"
and then would drag and drop dormant Shortcuts into it.
Your suggested method allows better organization so I'll consider it.

And since we're speaking of Desktop Icons I always like to recommend...

*>>Iconoid<<*

for total Icon management: 
# Make Icon backgrounds transparent
# Select any color for Icon backgrounds
# Save and Restore Icon positions for each (or every) screen resolution
# Select any color for Icon text
# Automatically or manually select the best color for the text background
etc.

(it's FREEWARE).


----------



## Ed Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Nice, I like it!!


----------



## John Burns (Jul 29, 1999)

Thanks for the tip. Using it now - much better than having shortcuts on the desktop all the time.


----------



## Fizban (Oct 20, 2005)

Thanks for the tip Toyman I like it.
I used to just create folder on my desktop too, like games, security software etc.... 
This way is much better.

Major desktop reconstruction in progress......


----------



## Punch Drunk (Nov 19, 2005)

How is this different than the Quick Launch toolbar? And do people really keep that much stuff on the Desktop? I don't think I've seen my Desktop in two months.


----------



## Fizban (Oct 20, 2005)

Punch Drunk said:


> How is this different than the Quick Launch toolbar? And do people really keep that much stuff on the Desktop? I don't think I've seen my Desktop in two months.


I don't like to have a large quick launch bar, it just bugs me. This method puts most things out of view but easy to reach so I like it. 
check out this thread to see peoples desktops.

http://forums.techguy.org/t405953.html


----------



## John Burns (Jul 29, 1999)

Side panel question - is there a way to change the color of the background and text in the side panel?


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

I use a free app. named cool desktop by Bananas to hide all of my desktop icons--version 2.03. I think that it now costs $15 but you may be able to find a free download. Try Google.
You could drag your Quick Launch up either side of your screen, make the icons smaller and you can get 25+ listed on it. I have used that in times past. Hide the tool bar if you choose. Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

http://bb4win.sourceforge.net/bblean/


----------



## HenryVI (May 27, 2005)

Yeah, BBlean works best to remove icons :up:


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Nov 29, 2005)

buf said:


> I use a free app. named cool desktop by Bananas to hide all of my desktop icons--version 2.03. I think that it now costs $15 but you may be able to find a free download. Try Google.


I wouldnt pay for anything (becuase i dont have a payment method  )

Overall you could just get windows to hide your entire desktop and stick with the taskbar and everything in it. People should be familiar with this sort of thing as shown below. As you can plainly see, the 'show desktop icons' thing is left unchecked.


----------

